# Husqvarna 445 bypass throttle safety



## H445 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello. I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to bypass a throttle safety on a Husqvarna 445. Its a 2009 model. I have other chainsaws , but never one like this. If left sitting on the ground, the chainsaw, without anything giving throttle, will shut off. Husqvarna calls it a safety feature, only chainsaw produced that does this. My question is, is there anyway to test, find, and jumper, or do away with this safety feature so the chainsaw stays running as it should. It would help with having to restart the chainsaw.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry we can not discuss ways to disable safety devices on the forum if you wish to discuss ways to disable safety devices on your equipment do it through means other than on the open forum


----------



## MowersGalore (Mar 12, 2013)

I sell 445 and i own a 450 i have never heard of a thottle safety valve unless it is a american thing
my saw idles all the time sitting on the ground


----------

